# No makeup selfies to raise cancer awareness. Seriously?



## ripped_toshreds (Jun 10, 2012)

Christ whatever next!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

A good cause I guess. But goddamn they're some right munters on my Facebook timeline.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's good for a laugh, type the tag into instagram or twitter and some right fuxking beasts appear.


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Mey said:


> A good cause I guess. But goddamn they're some right munters on my Facebook timeline.


Haha ditto. But as long as it's for a cause worth backing I can get behind it. I see a lot of people mocking it, but it's a positive message.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Dumped my Mrs for doing this. She proper embarrassed me on fAcebook by posting up a pic of her self with no make up.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

some real munters around

also i thought everyone was already aware of cancer?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hows people lookin ugly gonna help cancer awareness?!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Christ whatever next!


A cure?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Hows people lookin ugly gonna help cancer awareness?!


I have no idea, Because the vast majority of people who see the pictures will die from a fkcin heart attack first before cancer gets them.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it to raise money?

From what I can see its to raise awareness of cancer......I doubt if anyone on the planet has not heard of it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I got nominated for this today.... am I doing it? No. I'd rather post a pic of me donating money to Cancer Research UK.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

If only women could be as naturally beautiful as us blokes.


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> I got nominated for this today.... am I doing it? No. I'd rather post a pic of me donating money to Cancer Research UK.


this!!! all the time this!!!

who the hell isnt aware of cancer!!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I don't get it.

Cancer is something people are already aware of, and Cancer Research is probably one the of the most well known charities in the UK.

I know all publicity is good publicity, but people posting a selfie up isn't pushing their facebook friends to donate money. Just another exercise in people on facebook thinking they can change the world by watching a video/sharing something/posting a photo.

On a less serious note, there is some absolute munters on my timeline this morning.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I got nominated for this today.... am I doing it? No. I'd rather post a pic of me donating money to Cancer Research UK.


Post a pic of your shaven downstairs region, I am sure that will get more attention and this will raise awareness even more


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

dont wear makeup, dont care :lol:

also as said above, i highly doubt there is a person who hasnt heard of cancer, everyone has some family or at least friends that have went through it.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

We're also all aware of poverty, famine, child abuse etc etc. So aware in fact that we largely tune it out because we all know about it. I think the point is to stop people tuning it out for a minute....

...judging by this thread i'd say it's working.

Personally I'm all for anything that gets people talking about things like this but then this particular issue is quite close to my heart.

Plus there are no munters on my timeline


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i see the line `i`d rather take a picture of me donating a pound than take a no makeup selfie` on facebook quite a bit but no fcuker actually has ...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Its pathetic and just another cry for likes and attention


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

It all comes down to peer pressure IMO.

The Mrs felt she had to do it otherwise she'd be b1tched about for not doing it.

I've also began to notice that almost all the girls who wear a mask of make-up and act like gods gift don't post their pic... I wonder why.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

ewen said:


> i see the line `i`d rather take a picture of me donating a pound than take a no makeup selfie` on facebook quite a bit but no fcuker actually has ...


The gf and I try to do a bit for Marie Curie and did Kilimanjaro last year. Paid for everything ourselves so any money we raised went straight to the charity. The amount of people who said "Yeah we will sponsor you" and did not and those that did and we had to hunt them down for the money was surprising. Everyone "talks" it but talk is cheap and actions cost just a bit more!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Riddar said:


> It all comes down to peer pressure IMO.
> 
> The Mrs felt she had to do it otherwise she'd be b1tched about for not doing it.
> 
> I've also began to notice that almost all the girls who wear a mask of make-up and act like gods gift don't post their pic... I wonder why.


Because they are ugly?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

my timeline is damn scary atm and so unnecessary


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems like a highly effective social media campaign to me - it seems to have caught on a treat. I would say their marketing dept. are in for a pat on the back


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

My Facebook status this morning:

"I'm all for cancer charities and donations, BUT, who isn't aware of cancer?

Just donated £20 to Cancer Research UK. Take a picture of that."

Waiting for certain people to bite, at which point i'll ask them how much they have done for charity this month.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

at least they are honest photos and better than the dishonest photos my missus's fb 'friends' usually post who are heavily made up, fake tanned, false eyelashed duck face pose to camera held up high to show cleavage to hide the fact that they are actually a 20stone pig


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> Because they are ugly?


Wouldn't necessarily say their ugly, however I'm sure their confidence would take a knock if people knew what they really looked like and perhaps they wouldn't be so cocky and judgemental of others.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SK50 said:


> Seems like a highly effective social media campaign to me - it seems to have caught on a treat. I would say their marketing dept. are in for a pat on the back


This.

Christ some of you lot are miserable bastards. What does it matter to you if people want to do this? Get your head out of your ar5e


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cancer treatments such as Chemo, result in hair loss and surgery eg a mestectomy which literally makes feel women stripped of their beauty and attractiveness. Posting a selfie with no make up on is nice gesture because they **** getting rid of what most women use every single day to feel good about themselves.

That said they could also donate money.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Its pathetic and just another cry for likes and attention


I've not seen any pics, or know wtf it's all about... but taking a stab in the dark I'd agree with the above statement.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Riddar said:


> Wouldn't necessarily say their ugly, however I'm sure their confidence would take a knock if people knew what they really looked like and perhaps they wouldn't be so cocky and judgemental of others.


Because they are ugly  nah just joking but surely would be helping more if they actually donated a few quid and posted that instead?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bear2012 said:


> The gf and I try to do a bit for Marie Curie and did Kilimanjaro last year. Paid for everything ourselves so any money we raised went straight to the charity. The amount of people who said "Yeah we will sponsor you" and did not and those that did and we had to hunt them down for the money was surprising. Everyone "talks" it but talk is cheap and actions cost just a bit more!


i have a direct debit set up of £18 a month to charity .


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> Because they are ugly


Hahaha :laugh: Ok Ok, I was trying to be polite but you do have a point :tongue:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I've not seen any pics, or know wtf it's all about... but taking a stab in the dark I'd agree with the above statement.


To be fair I'm always moaning about peoples stupid fb status updates crying out for attention etc... but with this I think its a bit different. Fact is I have seen a good few people posting up screen shots of their donations to cancer research which I'm pretty sure they would not have done if it wasn't for these selfies 'Raising Awareness' that's what they were meant do and that's what they have done. Job done IMO.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

ewen said:


> i have a direct debit set up of £18 a month to charity .


Yeah I think in the last few years we have raised 5k not a huge amount but a little bit to help

I give to various charities every month but I am thankfully in a good position to be able to do that and not everyone can but it is nice to be able to give a little bit back so someone else can be helped


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bear2012 said:


> Yeah I think in the last few years we have raised 5k not a huge amount but a little bit to help
> 
> I give to various charities every month but I am thankfully in a good position to be able to do that and not everyone can but it is nice to be able to give a little bit back so someone else can be helped


as charles bronson said "it`s nice to be nice" of course this was after he robbed the local post office :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Is it to raise money?
> 
> From what I can see its to raise awareness of cancer......I doubt if anyone on the planet has not heard of it


Heard of what, mate?

:laugh:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Heard of what, mate?
> 
> :laugh:


Pot noodles


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

no-way said:


> My Facebook status this morning:
> 
> "I'm all for cancer charities and donations, BUT, who isn't aware of cancer?
> 
> ...


I kinda like this - be interested in what response you get.

I'm kinda ambivalent to it, really.

There's a lot of drama queens on facebook. On the flipside, some tenously distant relative of mine, on facebook, looks to be having a mastectomy any time now, and a lot of them have been doing all this. Now normally, they are all a bunch of overdramatic, attention seekers, but I do feel some sympathy for them right now.

The rest of the time, though, they get right on my tits.

Ooops.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Apparently there is a site that you upload the picture to and donate on and other organisations match the donations. That's what I have just been told if that's the case then good for them and well done :thumb:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> I kinda like this - be interested in what response you get.
> 
> I'm kinda ambivalent to it, really.
> 
> ...


Just seems a bit of a cop out to me simply taking a picture of yourself and not going on to donate... Maybe its just me.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> To be fair I'm always moaning about peoples stupid fb status updates crying out for attention etc... but with this I think its a bit different. Fact is I have seen a good few people posting up screen shots of their donations to cancer research which I'm pretty sure they would not have done if it wasn't for these selfies 'Raising Awareness' that's what they were meant do and that's what they have done. Job done IMO.


I've just had a bit of a dig around... it looks to me that awareness for cancer had nothing to do with this 'craze' (or not originally anyway). It's linked to self awarenessin support of some old bird: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2579248/Crime-novelists-make-free-selfie-solidarity-actress-Kim-Novak-sparks-Twitter-Facebook-trend-itsokkimnovak.html

If people are donating to charity then it's a good thing, but I can only imagine most the people taking part will be attention seeking girls mainly under the age of 21.. but then again I know I can be cynical about these things :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I've just had a bit of a dig around... it looks to me that awareness for cancer had nothing to do with this 'craze' (or not originally anyway). It's linked to self awarenessin support of some old bird: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2579248/Crime-novelists-make-free-selfie-solidarity-actress-Kim-Novak-sparks-Twitter-Facebook-trend-itsokkimnovak.html
> 
> If people are donating to charity then it's a good thing, but I can only imagine most the people taking part will be attention seeking girls mainly under the age of 21.. but then again I know I can be cynical about these things :lol:


Yeah cos the daily mail said so lol

Doesn't really matter what started it and how it evolved at least im seeing around 10 more donations to a charity that I know for a fact I wouldn't have saw if it wasn't for this craze. I have no problem with it............For a change lol I am pretty sure we have shared the same views on facebook stuff in the past.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

some how ppl think that taking photos with no make up is raising awareness of cancer? im pretty sure every one is quite aware with out a bunch of ppl wanting attention for sumint they probably do nothing for... another great reason to remove ppl who just seek attention


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I've not seen any pics, or know wtf it's all about... but taking a stab in the dark I'd agree with the above statement.


I've only seen a few I've seen, but basically its the like the "necknomination" thing (or thats the excuse they're using..) and girls are just uploading selfies with no make up and saying something about cancer.

its stupid how if you say anything, they get defensive saying "oh its to raise awareness and support!"

1) I doubt ANYONE in the world hasn't heard or been effected by cancer.

2) I'm pretty sure someone who's got cancer is gunna think "aww shes uploaded a pic of herself with no make up, she knows exactly what im going through, thanks for the the support."

3) if you really want to do something about it to help, donate some money for fúck sake. its just another excuse for them to upload an "ugly" picture and hope everyone will say "omg you look so beautiful without make up why do you even use it blah blah blah".


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

On topic...

https://donate.cancerresearchuk.org/donate.asp?id=7

Or text BEAT to 70099 (that donates £3)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah cos the daily mail said so lol
> 
> Doesn't really matter what started it and how it evolved at least im seeing around 10 more donations to a charity that I know for a fact I wouldn't have saw if it wasn't for this craze. I have no problem with it............For a change lol I am pretty sure we have shared the same views on facebook stuff in the past.


I don't just look at one source for info like most seem to do... that was just the very top one in Google for "no makeup selfie", all the news reports I looked at said the same basic thing. Didn't think linking to them all would be necessary :lol:

Look, I totally agree... if money is being raised for charity then great... doesn't mean the majority of people taking part are only doing so because it's the latest cool fb craze though. The cancer thing has just been tagged on to legitimise it all. I work in internet marketing... and I can guarantee this happens all the time and it's snowballing. Again... not a bad thing, but it doesn't hurt to keep your eyes open to these things.

And no... I've never once shared one of those sob stories on fb, and people that do get unfollowed pretty quickly. Again, attention seeking or pear pressure are the main motivators. The origin of these stories or images that get shared are often from pages set up purely to get likes that will later be sold on for financial gain.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

no-way said:


> Just seems a bit of a cop out to me simply taking a picture of yourself and not going on to donate... Maybe its just me.


Well I know in the instances of people I remotely "know" who are doing it, they're doing it as a sort of supportive thing for one of them that's going in for a mastectomy, as opposed to purely cancer awareness, or raising donations.

Not saying I really buy into it, as I said, I'm somewhat amibvalent too them, really, and they do tend to get right on my tits (I kinda figure I got away with that on my first reply, so we're probably all desensitised to it, and I can carry on, much in the same, Frankie-Boyle-esque manner...) - but true enough, were it me going in for surgery to either prevent or remove cancer, I'd be shitting myself (I rather hope metaphorically, rather than literally), too.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

If people are donating to cancer research then it's great, but probably most of them are just seeking attention.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I don't just look at one source for info like most seem to do... that was just the very top one in Google for "no makeup selfie", all the news reports I looked at said the same basic thing. Didn't think linking to them all would be necessary :lol:
> 
> Look, I totally agree... if money is being raised for charity then great... doesn't mean the majority of people taking part are only doing so because it's the latest cool fb craze though. The cancer thing has just been tagged on to legitimise it all. I work in internet marketing... and I can guarantee this happens all the time and it's snowballing. Again... not a bad thing, but it doesn't hurt to keep your eyes open to these things.
> 
> And no... I've never once shared one of those sob stories on fb, and people that do get unfollowed pretty quickly. Again, attention seeking or pear pressure are the main motivators. The origin of these stories or images that get shared are often from pages set up purely to get likes that will later be sold on for financial gain.


Yeah a few on mine will be doing it just for attention I have no doubts about that however if that s spurring others on to donate then dont see a problem really. however dont be fooled they do get on my fcuking tits and I am very close to deleting a few serial attention seekers lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mey said:


> If only women could be as naturally beautiful as us blokes.


AWWWWWH BALLIX I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU IN THE AVI


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Is it just me or do some of the girls doing it actually look better?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Robbiedbee said:


> Is it just me or do some of the girls doing it actually look better?


Girl popped up this morning that litterally made my balls jump she was so fit.


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

The whole of Facebook is talking about it, twitter and even threads on here, so job done in my opinion. Like any marketing/PR it's raised awareness, and people are putting up actual pictures of donations because of others complaining.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I got nominated for this today.... am I doing it? No. I'd rather post a pic of me donating money to Cancer Research UK.


Exactly what my wife did, no pic, just a donation.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Robbiedbee said:


> Is it just me or do some of the girls doing it actually look better?


Just you. Or I know a lot of ugly girls. My facecock looks like a horror show.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Just you. Or I know a lot of ugly girls. My facecock looks like a horror show.


Face...cock!?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> I got nominated for this today.... am I doing it? No. I'd rather post a pic of me donating money to Cancer Research UK.


I got bloody nominated three times today  I'm going to do one to show I'm not scared to look like sh1t, but I'm going to hold a card with donation details on it and actually donate :tongue:

Worst is the ones saying they're posting their ugly mugs to 'raise money for cancer'... how???


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> On topic...
> 
> https://donate.cancerresearchuk.org/donate.asp?id=7
> 
> Or text BEAT to 70099 (that donates £3)


I think its a great idea and have seen most on facebook showing they have donated via the text number so if its raising much needed funds for a good cause its all good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I got bloody nominated three times today  I'm going to do one to show I'm not scared to look like sh1t, but I'm going to hold a card with donation details on it and actually donate :tongue:
> 
> Worst is the ones saying they're posting their ugly mugs to 'raise money for cancer'... how???


When I donated rather than put a pic up, People said things like 'it's not just about money, its about reminding people to check themselves' - Still unrelated as far as I can see! and happy with my choice


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Christ whatever next!


EXACTLY! ... "Oh no! Look how ugly we are without our make up on. Now NO BOYS will fancy us!..... Oh yeah... We hate cancer! YAY! LETS BEAT CANCER! Hee hee hee!"

BOO FVCKING HOO. WAH WAH WAH.

Do something involving a little more effort... Like running a marathon or something.

BRB... Taking a photo of my c0ck without make up on for cancer! YAAAAAAY


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Got ganged up on Facebook by girls after cementing that we are all aware of cancer , why not just donate to a cancer trust as these no make up selfies don't change 5hit.

But 5hit hit the fan saying it's like us blokes shaving our b0llocks , sticking it on Facebook raising awareness for testicular cancer.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> This.
> 
> Christ some of you lot are miserable bastards. What does it matter to you if people want to do this? Get your head out of your ar5e


this....funny how so many ****ers are complaining on FB about this Cancer Awareness thing being all about ;attention', yet these are the same ****ers posting up their video's doing 'necknomintation'


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Got ganged up on Facebook by girls after cementing that we are all aware of cancer , why not just donate to a cancer trust as these no make up selfies don't change 5hit.
> 
> But 5hit hit the fan saying it's like us blokes shaving our b0llocks , sticking it on Facebook raising awareness for testicular cancer.


its called 'RAISING awareness', as in reminding people to get checked out or tested if required, but be aware of the dangers


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> This.
> 
> Christ some of you lot are miserable bastards. What does it matter to you if people want to do this? Get your head out of your ar5e


Finally !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> EXACTLY! ... "Oh no! Look how ugly we are without our make up on. Now NO BOYS will fancy us!..... Oh yeah... We hate cancer! YAY! LETS BEAT CANCER! Hee hee hee!"
> 
> BOO FVCKING HOO. WAH WAH WAH.
> 
> ...


Your just not getting it are you ?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Way I see it, if 1 girl does the no makeup selfie AND donates to cancer research then it's worth it. Every bit helps - until someone you know has or has had cancer in their life you have no idea what it's like.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Your just not getting it are you ?


No. I do. Let's say the majority of women around the world understand the concept....

... Unfortunately, 80 percent of the girls on my Facebook have decided it's an excuse to change their default pictures with a "reduced" made up selfie.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Not everyone is able to run marathons or climb mountains BUT everyone can join in with this AWARENESS

Campaign , you don't have to be touched by cancer to show support to your wife, friends or family if they join in.

No make up , Pink Ribbon , daffodils ....all here to act as a reminder that cancer is alive and aggressive ...

It's only a bit of fun !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> No. I do. Let's say the majority of women around the world understand the concept....
> 
> ... Unfortunately, 80 percent of the girls on my Facebook have decided it's an excuse to change their default pictures with a "reduced" made up selfie.


Dude most of the women on my page have done it under some duress but they have got in to the spirit of the message,

There's even been some blokes let their wives put make up ON them ....I think the reduced selfies will last a day lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SJL1990 said:


> No. I do. Let's say the majority of women around the world understand the concept....
> 
> ... Unfortunately, 80 percent of the girls on my Facebook have decided it's an excuse to change their default pictures with a "reduced" made up selfie.


where do you get your statistic's from???


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

If people want to help, then donate. But posting pictures of people with no makeup on is not going to make people more aware of cancer tthan they already are.

Also, a lot of people who are doing it, are not donating. Saying it's for cancer awareness, when in fact it's just another stupid nomination craze that is currently plaguing social networking sites.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> where do you get your statistic's from???


4 of the 5 women on his page


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Guys on my Facebook are now doing the opposite and putting make up on as a cancer awareness "makeover"


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mey said:


> Guys on my Facebook are now doing the opposite and putting make up on as a cancer awareness "makeover"


Mrs. Doubt fire lolll


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Mrs. Doubt fire lolll


?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Mey said:


> Guys on my Facebook are now doing the opposite and putting make up on as a cancer awareness "makeover"


Yeah, I was nominated and given 24 hours to do it. I said no, and it's still on my wall now. First things first, I'm a man and makeup will never touch my face and second if I want to donate, I'll do it because I wanted to, not because someone told me to. So many people these days are just sheep and will just follow anything because it's popular, yet a lot if these trends are started initially by people, to earn money from it.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mey said:


> Guys on my Facebook are now doing the opposite and putting make up on as a cancer awareness "makeover"


Appreciate this


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> If people want to help, then donate. But posting pictures of people with no makeup on is not going to make people more aware of cancer tthan they already are.
> 
> Also, a lot of people who are doing it, are not donating. Saying it's for cancer awareness, when in fact it's just another stupid nomination craze that is currently plaguing social networking sites.


people are already talking about it so yes it will raise awareness


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

barsnack said:


> people are already talking about it so yes it will raise awareness


Really? How much are these people doing to help, other than posting pictures of them selves? Where are the cancer links in there posts to help? How much have they donated to cancer research? How many of them have given links to actually direct people how to look for the signs of cancer?

Cancer research and awareness is very important. But this is nothing more than a sheep craze just like neknominates were


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

This has been created by the jade goody campaign ...she wanted to,raise awareness about the actual screening and lower the age to 20 for cervical cancer it was thrown out, this week a 19 yr old died from cervical cancer after she repeatedly complained of abdominal pain and was wrongly diagnosed. The argument for not screening earlier is that the hormones are constantly changing at the younger age and therefore women can be wrongly diagnosed!! Well that's proven to be ironic already given the 19 yr old was wrongly diagnosed without the screening. My personal view is ...all bollox...don't do selfies don't donate to cancer research and shout more about why there isn't yet a cure ...I believe there could be but the powers that be prefer NOT to develop one in order to keep,the pharmaceutical companies financially plump and secondly the majority of ppl who have or have had cancer only go into remission with the help of those wonderful drugs which keep u going for a further few years which again pharmaceutical companies just love pumping into u....I think ppl are asleep if they believe a cure cannot be created.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Some people love to complain FFS. It's to raise awareness and it's a bit of fun to some people. Sounds like plenty of people, even some complaining on here have donated because of it so job done IMO.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I think ppl are asleep if they believe a cure cannot be created.


This a million times over.

We have people living in space, can artificially create life and food, amongst many other scientific breakthroughs and people think we couldn't cure cancer if we wanted to? Bollox!! It's all about £££££. Though totally different, we have shown we can power cars with water. Which is much safer, cheaper, reduces pollution and is clean. But where never going to see them mass produced because Oil tycoons would loose billions or even trillions of pounds.

Just like if we develop a cure for cancer, pharmaceutical companies and charitys will loose millions in funding and charirty.


----------



## GirlyGrrr (Nov 11, 2013)

Just lost my Mum to cancer 5 weeks ago. Even if some people are only it for the attention, at least its once again raising awareness for cancer research. And any donations raised will help in the fight to stop this cruel disease


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Really? How much are these people doing to help, other than posting pictures of them selves? Where are the cancer links in there posts to help? How much have they donated to cancer research? How many of them have given links to actually direct people how to look for the signs of cancer?
> 
> Cancer research and awareness is very important. But this is nothing more than a sheep craze just like neknominates were


by linking people by nominating, it means someone gets the link and makes them think about cancer, impossible to say how many do or do not do anything about it, but that's not what its about...you know what 'awareness' means..i work in Health and Safety, and whenever it comes to Campaigns, people with your way of thinking are a real hinderance...if you have nothing positive to say about it, then be quiet


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

GirlyGrrr said:


> Just lost my Mum to cancer 5 weeks ago. Even if some people are only it for the attention, at least its once again raising awareness for cancer research. And any donations raised will help in the fight to stop this cruel disease


sorry to hear that


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Facebook has gone from 'neck nominate' to 'neck, no makeup', it's full of surprises, good turn around.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mey said:


> Guys on my Facebook are now doing the opposite and putting make up on as a cancer awareness "makeover"


Any of them tempt you / bit of a broner?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


>


guessing your throwing your weight behind this campaign


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> This a million times over.
> 
> We have people living in space, can artificially create life and food, amongst many other scientific breakthroughs and people think we couldn't cure cancer if we wanted to? Bollox!! It's all about £££££. Though totally different, we have shown we can power cars with water. Which is much safer, cheaper, reduces pollution and is clean. But where never going to see them mass produced because Oil tycoons would loose billions or even trillions of pounds.
> 
> Just like if we develop a cure for cancer, pharmaceutical companies and charitys will loose millions in funding and charirty.


I'm with ya on this...it's always gonna be a difficult one because it's a sensitive subject if u have lost someone to cancer, but I just think more will be done when ppl shout about the business side of it rather than the word cancer which is no more difficult to cure than flu!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> Any of them tempt you / bit of a broner?


Any holes a temptation mate. Your nostril looks appealing at the mo. You down?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mey said:


> Any holes a temptation mate. Your nostril looks appealing at the mo. You down?


As much as I'd like to accomodate, I've a feeling your massive manhood is a stretch too far for my small, perky, tight, nostrils...


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Whats clear to see is that for some girls, no make up is a really big deal for them. There's probably a good few on my Facebook who wouldn't dare to post such a picture.

I just don't get how more 'aware' we need to be of cancer though. Everyone (including me) will have been affected by it either directly or indirectly, at some point in their life.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> If people want to help, then donate. But posting pictures of people with no makeup on is not going to make people more aware of cancer tthan they already are.
> 
> Also, a lot of people who are doing it, are not donating. Saying it's for cancer awareness, when in fact it's just another stupid nomination craze that is currently plaguing social networking sites.


A number of the girls on my timeline are donating which is good to see.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> Whats clear to see is that for some girls, no make up is a really big deal for them. There's probably a good few on my Facebook who wouldn't dare to post such a picture.
> 
> I just don't get how more 'aware' we need to be of cancer though. Everyone (including me) will have been affected by it either directly or indirectly, at some point in their life.


I've got a mate like that, it took a lot for her to post a picture up as she genuinely hates her face/skin. So if anyone does it then hats off.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I'm with ya on this...it's always gonna be a difficult one because it's a sensitive subject if u have lost someone to cancer, but I just think more will be done when ppl shout about the business side of it rather than the word cancer which is no more difficult to cure than flu!


So you really think they fork out millions on millions of NHS cash on cancer and cancer related illnesses as a decoy

For business gains ?

Cancer is no more difficult to cure than flu?

Get a grip


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fishheadsoup said:


> This a million times over.
> 
> We have people living in space, can artificially create life and food, amongst many other scientific breakthroughs and people think we couldn't cure cancer if we wanted to? Bollox!! It's all about £££££. Though totally different, we have shown we can power cars with water. Which is much safer, cheaper, reduces pollution and is clean. But where never going to see them mass produced because Oil tycoons would loose billions or even trillions of pounds.
> 
> Just like if we develop a cure for cancer, pharmaceutical companies and charitys will loose millions in funding and charirty.


If we develop a cure for cancer ....guess what ...people would live !

then no need for charities , research or pharma companies ....it's a no brainier .

Next you will be saying there is no God


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> So you really think they fork out millions on millions of NHS cash on cancer and cancer related illnesses as a decoy
> 
> For business gains ?
> 
> ...


Tommy u wish to believe differently I read a couple of ur comments..I wasn't rude...don't come back telling me to get a grip..that's rude...u believe they can't find a cure I believe they can don't come back with get a grip..who forks out millions??? The public with donations, u don't think pharmaceutical companies make huge profits?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> So you really think they fork out millions on millions of NHS cash on cancer and cancer related illnesses as a decoy
> 
> For business gains ?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure whether Skye meant to be condescending but she made a hell of a joke. Considering the way and the speed with which the flu virus evolves it IS damn difficult to treat, we can't cure it and it's only due to modern living that it isn't fatal anymore.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm the kind of person that is endlessly sceptical and checks everything on FB on Snopes before believing a word of it. I hate "chain" sh1t and I hate that whole "it's gone viral so you have to!" bullsh1t.

I've made an exception this time.

In October 2012 I had to have (relatively minor) surgery after I was diagnosed with CIN3 cervical cell changes (the most severe). When you first get this news and an appointment for biopsy they can't tell you if it's cancer or not yet.

I spent an awful four weeks wondering if I might have cancer, wondering what I would do and how it might be treated if I did. I was scared about having the surgery and the recovery hit me for six; I had been lucky, I didn't have cancer but I had lost a part of myself that had gone wrong.

During that time (and recovering afterwards) there was a particular website and community that gave me all of the information and support I could have asked for; Jo's Cervical Cancer Trust.

So I'm wearing my naked eyes and invisible brows for them


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I'm with ya on this...it's always gonna be a difficult one because it's a sensitive subject if u have lost someone to cancer, but I just think more will be done when ppl shout about the business side of it rather than the word cancer which is no more difficult to cure than flu!


What a load of BS if it was possible to cure then it would have been


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Great cause tbf.

Pfizer are over the moon, they've reported a 342% increase in Viagra sales since the no make up selfie hit facebook.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> If we develop a cure for cancer ....guess what ...people would live !
> 
> then no need for charities , research or pharma companies ....it's a no brainier .
> 
> Next you will be saying there is no God


Do you honestly belive the people who are earning millions, maybe even billions of pounds from grants, charity and aid, want to release a cure for cancer and loose all that money? Don't be so naive! Money controls the world I'll put money on it now that they already have a cure.

Also, why bring a comment regarding religion into this? Grow up man


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> This.
> 
> Christ some of you lot are miserable bastards. What does it matter to you if people want to do this? Get your head out of your ar5e


Because its offensive to my eyes and making them hurt


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Tommy u wish to believe differently I read a couple of ur comments..I wasn't rude...don't come back telling me to get a grip..that's rude...u believe they can't find a cure I believe they can don't come back with get a grip..who forks out millions??? The public with donations, u don't think pharmaceutical companies make huge profits?


Millions die in Africa through Malaria every year. There is a cure and a preventive measure. Why is it not handed out to these people? Because the pharmaceutical companies would not make money. They do not even sell it at cost. Money Vs Life?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Millions die in Africa through Malaria every year. There is a cure and a preventive measure. Why is it not handed out to these people? Because the pharmaceutical companies would not make money. They do not even sell it at cost. Money Vs Life?


I agree please let @Tommy10 know....we need to educate :angry:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure whether Skye meant to be condescending but she made a hell of a joke. Considering the way and the speed with which the flu virus evolves it IS damn difficult to treat, we can't cure it and it's only due to modern living that it isn't fatal anymore.


Nope not being condescending however I was just throwing out ' the flu' randomly.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I agree please let @Tommy10 know....we need to educate :angry:


I could not comment on the case of the Cancer to be honest hence why I quoted the Malaria as I know that for a fact.

It does not bear thinking about that there could be a possible cure for Cancer and it is not being used because of the money to be made. I have lost a lot of family including my younger brother and I myself am at a higher risk because of heredity cancer risks. The fact I could die a lot earlier or my children because somebody wants to make a few quid is sick.

Do I believe there is a cancer cure? No

My reasoning is this,

Billions all over the world are spent on treating cancer patients. Billions are made on taxes from tobacco which we know is a leading contributor to cancer. If the medical profession and governments were in a huge conspiracy why advertise the fact that ciggies can give you cancer, print the pictures on the packets?

Our own NHS is under a huge strain to fund the care for cancer patients. There are plenty of other diseases this could be spent on. Millions are spent every year on research to try and find cures but I do not believe there will ever be a single cure for every type of cancer. There may maybe unpatented cures for cancer already (not patented means can't be advertised means no money to be made)

But when you think there are hundreds of different types of cancer and if there was a genuine cure for at least one it would reduce the medical care bill a little and pharmaceutical companies would still make money and save lives. Do you believe the powers that be would not disclose this? They did for AIDS & HIV


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cancers bad n all, but what makes it so special? I dont see a heart attack research, or road accident death charity constantly asking for money. If they find a cure for cancer we are just gonna die of something else! So realisticaly its a battle that is never going to be won.

And no im not being insensitive, iv had family die of cancer, iv had friends go through chemo etc.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its no different from when guys are asked to look daft and grow a moustache in November, or when women do that cancer run topless or with bra's on. One major way charities raise money is through donations wither it be from people willingly donating or by sponsering people to do crazy things. My wife did a sky dive for example, some climb mountains, others hold bake sales the list goes on. This latest stint is just putting cancer once again into the fore front of our minds, regardless of what you think of the stunt or the women it has achieved its task as it gets people talking/thinking of cancer even if its for a second. Alot of women feel vulnerable/naked/horrible without their makeup so do expose themselves like this putting their personal thoughts/feelings aside to create an awareness of somethign much bigger than us all is admirable. I guess the cancer charities are hoping that on a subconscious level when we see these pics we'll think of cancer for a second or longer and perhaps be more inclined to pop a few quid in the varios boxes dotted around the place. I really dont get all the shallowness and stupid comments at the women.

On the business side of things I have to also agree, MRSA is a massive issue in all wards up and down the country or can be. Simple cleaning with products containing essential oils and dressing wounds with bandages lined with the oils can kill MRSA/stop if from spreading. The pharma companies arent interested because they arent allowed to patent something which occurs naturally ie essential oils from flowers meaning any one can make a product and the money to be made is severly reduced. Its really a joke that we are kept in a diseased state or have diseases floating around in order to control and make money. However it doesnt mean to say we should stop donating, perhaps we should be raising awareness of this disease in the pharma's practice which is making money at our expense.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lmao it's scary behaviour all these groupie nomie type stuff

I wouldn't mind the no make up stuff but do peeps really have ta get into their pyjamas and scrape their hair back and look miserable for the pics? lol

fek me its not take a selfie of how drastically **** you can look


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Jesus christ there's some nonsense in this thread..........

The issue with raising awareness is - yes, everyone is "aware" of cancer in the sense that we know it exists. This is about making people *actively* awarein order to raise funding for research which is badly needed. And I would argue it's worked http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/breast-cancer-charity-donations-soar-3262819

As for the utterly ludicrous idea that there is some intentaional conspiracy involving EVERY SINGLE PERSON WORLDWIDE working in cancer research to try and keep a cancer cure "secret" in order to make money out of it - wow. Firstly - we DO have cures for some cancers! Secondly - some cancers can be treated quite easily if they are caught early enough but catch them later on and it's too late. Some cancers can be treated easily if they respond in a certain way.

Here's an example - a woman goes in to hospital and finds a lump - it turns out to be breast cancer. If it's oestrogen responsive then it can be treated using Nolva and there's a fairly high success rate, especially if it's caught early enough. But sometimes the cancer is not oestrogen responsive and chemo or radiotherapy is the only option. Less successful.... especially if the cancer then develops further..which means it mutates and therefore requires slightly different treatment. What about the next stage when it metastises...which means it spreads to other areas like the lymph nodes? Then you need a lymphectomy as well as a mastectomy...but since we're talking about small cells it's impossible to be sure you've caught it all...which means it can still have spread elsewhere...and then it becomes much much harder to treat.

That's what claimed my Mum last november. It's also what took my Aunt. My sister now has regular screens because we have a family history of breast cancer.

My Dad died 5 years ago from cancer. One of my closest friends died 6 years ago from cancer. All because the disease mutated and spread.

Cancer is not a unitary disease like flu ffs. Flu is a small family of viruses that are distinct and identifiable with relative ease. There are six viruses in the family of which three...just three...affect humans.

Cancer is a family of hundreds. It mutates and changes according to a wide range of variables. If there is one thing you learn when you are very close to cancer sufferers, especially more than once - it is that cancers are very individual in a lot of ways. Not everyone's cancer responds the same way, even if it appears that they have the "same" cancer.

We have cures for a large number of cancers, but survival rates vary wildly...with some cancers and treatments the majority of people suffering it will survive. With others...very few will. A lot can rest on the general health of the individual. My Mum was 81, didn't take much regular exercise and had a number of other health complaints which meant her body was ill-prepared for it. So much so that chemo was contraindicated because it would have probably done as much damage. In a younger healthier person, or if the disease was caught much sooner...her survival chances would have been much higher.

Saying "they should find a cure for cancer" is like saying "they should find A cure for infectious diseases". There is no unitary solution that will work across the board. Those pharma companies that have found treatments that work have made a lot of money out them....more than they will for research that's for sure.

Seriously.....get a grip.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I believe its the stupidest thing I've seen. the only thing a women can contribute to cancer is showing how different they look without all the slap on? how about don't spend £20 on that flakey sh1t you put on your face and send that to cancer charity.

a women wants a pat on the back for showing the world what they actually look like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Amusing thread.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I don't mind it, it's for a good cause if they donate etc, it's the stupid comments like "you look beaut hun" aww sweetie" and other bucket inducing comments doing my head in


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Felipe92 said:


> If people are donating to cancer research then it's great, but probably most of them are just seeking attention.
> 
> View attachment 147459


I agree with this. But on the other hand it has made me realise the importance of donations, and I am sending as much money as possible to Max Factor, Revlon and Rimmel for all the essential work they do. God bless them


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Since the facebook selfies there has been a vast increase in donations to Cancer Research UK so its doing a great job, Cancer Research say they have never had such a response like this beforem its been reported in the news and media, fantastic job done


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

kuju said:


> Jesus christ there's some nonsense in this thread..........
> 
> The issue with raising awareness is - yes, everyone is "aware" of cancer in the sense that we know it exists. This is about making people *actively* awarein order to raise funding for research which is badly needed. And I would argue it's worked http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/breast-cancer-charity-donations-soar-3262819
> 
> ...


The problem with most cancers is that by the time it is detected it is normally at stage 3 or 4 and often can be too late. Chemo is not 100% efficient and there are too many variables. Like you say you and I could have the same cancer but responds to different treatments.

There is a natural cure to cancer! Our own bodies fight it through out our entire life and they only time it mutates and grows is when out body does not recognise the threat and does not fight it.

I also saw in the news yesterday they have found a body that dates back 3000 years that died of cancer......so much for our diets and modern day living being at fault


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

To raise awareness for male prostate cancer the idea is to take a selfie naked except for a sock over your cock .


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ewen said:


> To raise awareness for male prostate cancer the idea is to take a selfie naked except for a sock over your cock .


I think it would be much better if you took one with your finger up your ar$e. At least people will know how and where to check for the signs then.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I think it would be much better if you took one with your finger up your ar$e. At least people will know how and where to check for the signs then.


you just want to see my ass


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kuju said:


> Jesus christ there's some nonsense in this thread..........
> 
> The issue with raising awareness is - yes, everyone is "aware" of cancer in the sense that we know it exists. This is about making people *actively* awarein order to raise funding for research which is badly needed. And I would argue it's worked http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/breast-cancer-charity-donations-soar-3262819
> 
> ...


Totally agree, the ignorance that people come out with on this topic just shows how unable many people are to think critically and analyse information accurately... most people who comment claiming that 'cures are suppressed' for pharma industry profit I'd bet haven't spent hours doing any direct research by looking at the studies available on pubmed or in the various cancer journals, nor have they studied the pathology of cancer - most of those people seem to base their views entirely on youtube vids, facebook memes and hearsay from conspiracy theorists online. They also, as you rightly point out, don't realise the timescale involved in catching and treating various cancers - for many cancers there ARE pharmaceutical cures available, is just that often the cancer is not caught in time - once a cancer has metastasised into the lymph nodes and beyond to other tissues it then becomes a lot more tricky to deal with. As things progress though these treatments do get more efficacious, and are ever improving, albeit slowly.

One of the things that I see a lot that makes me cringe is the 'cannabis cures cancer, but pharma won't allow it to be prescribed' stuff. Cannabis has not been shown to cure cancer - cannabinoids, CBD in particular, have been shown to slow or halt the spread of various cancers in animal and in vitro cell culture trials, but while slowing or halting the spread of cancer is indeed something that can save a life, it is not a cure. A second misconception is that no pharma companies are researching it, or that they are blocking research elsewhere - not the case, there is a lot of research being done both privately and publicly funded, is just that it takes years to test these drugs, in some cases close to a decade between the first cell culture trials to final release for human use.

Big pharma are cnuts because of how they push for over-diagnosis of various conditions and over-prescription of their meds, and they are also cnuts for how they price fix the cost of meds via horrific patent laws... the price fixing and patent laws do massive damage to the health care industries in many developing world countries who simply cannot afford to produce and distribute meds they vitally need to. All this is horrid and pharma are undeniably guilty of all of it, but the suppressing of cures that usually is the biggest accusation thrown at them is actually the one claim that doesn't have any real weight to it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cancers bad n all, but what makes it so special? I dont see a heart attack research, or road accident death charity constantly asking for money. If they find a cure for cancer we are just gonna die of something else! So realisticaly its a battle that is never going to be won.
> 
> And no im not being insensitive, iv had family die of cancer, iv had friends go through chemo etc.


Not the British heart foundation then :whistling:



ewen said:


> you just want to see my ass


Is it that obvious :innocent: :wub: :blush: :wub:

:wub: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

kuju said:


> Jesus christ there's some nonsense in this thread..........
> 
> The issue with raising awareness is - yes, everyone is "aware" of cancer in the sense that we know it exists. This is about making people *actively* awarein order to raise funding for research which is badly needed. And I would argue it's worked http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/breast-cancer-charity-donations-soar-3262819
> 
> ...





dtlv said:


> Totally agree, the ignorance that people come out with on this topic just shows how unable many people are to think critically and analyse information accurately... most people who comment claiming that 'cures are suppressed' for pharma industry profit I'd bet haven't spent hours doing any direct research by looking at the studies available on pubmed or in the various cancer journals, nor have they studied the pathology of cancer - most of those people seem to base their views entirely on youtube vids, facebook memes and hearsay from conspiracy theorists online. They also, as you rightly point out, don't realise the timescale involved in catching and treating various cancers - for many cancers there ARE pharmaceutical cures available, is just that often the cancer is not caught in time - once a cancer has metastasised into the lymph nodes and beyond to other tissues it then becomes a lot more tricky to deal with. As things progress though these treatments do get more efficacious, and are ever improving, albeit slowly.
> 
> One of the things that I see a lot that makes me cringe is the 'cannabis cures cancer, but pharma won't allow it to be prescribed' stuff. Cannabis has not been shown to cure cancer - cannabinoids, CBD in particular, have been shown to slow or halt the spread of various cancers in animal and in vitro cell culture trials, but while slowing or halting the spread of cancer is indeed something that can save a life, it is not a cure. A second misconception is that no pharma companies are researching it, or that they are blocking research elsewhere - not the case, there is a lot of research being done both privately and publicly funded, is just that it takes years to test these drugs, in some cases close to a decade between the first cell culture trials to final release for human use.
> 
> Big pharma are cnuts because of how they push for over-diagnosis of various conditions and over-prescription of their meds, and they are also cnuts for how they price fix the cost of meds via horrific patent laws... the price fixing and patent laws do massive damage to the health care industries in many developing world countries who simply cannot afford to produce and distribute meds they vitally need to. All this is horrid and pharma are undeniably guilty of all of it, but the suppressing of cures that usually is the biggest accusation thrown at them is actually the one claim that doesn't have any real weight to it.


Good posts that actually come across as if you've done research. As cancer is rather complicated, it seems odd how people would come to such big conclusions regarding its cure, based on what appears to be very little knowledge.

Now we await such counter arguments as 'well we can fly in to space and so on but can't cure a little cancer, money rules the world, cannabis does work I read about it on Facebook'.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cancers bad n all, but what makes it so special? I dont see a heart attack research, or road accident death charity constantly asking for money. If they find a cure for cancer we are just gonna die of something else! So realisticaly its a battle that is never going to be won.
> 
> And no im not being insensitive, iv had family die of cancer, iv had friends go through chemo etc.


I'm not sure Cancer is special as such....every major disease/condition that we struggle to treat has a number of organisations raising funding for it. Cancer is probably a little bit more in teh public eye because it's one condition that almost everyone will be touched by in some way.

The argument that we're just going to die of something else could be applied to everything....if you follow that to its conclusion we may as well close down hospitals except for maternity wards. The issue isn't so much savign people's lives..although that's obviously important...because you're right, we will all die at some point. Medicine is not so much about prolonging our life as it is about improving the quality of the time we do have. Cancer is just a particularly difficult one to deal with...


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Christ whatever next!


movember?


----------



## Crimson (Jun 1, 2010)

my facebook feed has now got guys doing cock in a sock nominations for cancer research


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

The next one should be pics of people squatting with a big log hanging out of their **** - to raise awareness for bowel cancer. Extra points if glass tables are involved.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Men are doing.."c0ck on a sock.."


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

HDU said:


> Men are doing.."c0ck on a sock.."


Oh ffs.

I'm all for a good cause, but the media sure does know how to trivialise everything with superficiality.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> This has been created by the jade goody campaign ...she wanted to,raise awareness about the actual screening and lower the age to 20 for cervical cancer it was thrown out, this week a 19 yr old died from cervical cancer after she repeatedly complained of abdominal pain and was wrongly diagnosed. The argument for not screening earlier is that the hormones are constantly changing at the younger age and therefore women can be wrongly diagnosed!! Well that's proven to be ironic already given the 19 yr old was wrongly diagnosed without the screening. My personal view is ...all bollox...don't do selfies don't donate to cancer research and shout more about why there isn't yet a cure ...I believe there could be but the powers that be prefer NOT to develop one in order to keep,the pharmaceutical companies financially plump and secondly the majority of ppl who have or have had cancer only go into remission with the help of those wonderful drugs which keep u going for a further few years which again pharmaceutical companies just love pumping into u....I think ppl are asleep if they believe a cure cannot be created.


Where is your argument now that both Kuju and Dtlv have blown it out of the water, are you just going to stay quiet in the realisation that what you said was absolutely ignorant and quite dim?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

36-26 said:


> Where is your argument now that both Kuju and Dtlv have blown it out of the water, are you just going to stay quiet in the realisation that what you said was absolutely ignorant and quite dim?


No not at all...it's their opinion mines mine...the subject of cancer is a sensitive one u get guys like u who enjoy seeing argument I wasn't in it to argue I was voicing what I think...just like ppl do on any subject..FTR I don't get my opinions from fb YouTube or other ppl I say what I think personally and this subject that's what I think....if u found it so dim...don't quote it back for reaction....simple really.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Tommy u wish to believe differently I read a couple of ur comments..I wasn't rude...don't come back telling me to get a grip..that's rude...u believe they can't find a cure I believe they can don't come back with get a grip..who forks out millions??? The public with donations, u don't think pharmaceutical companies make huge profits?


Go pick your toys up you might trip


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Go pick your toys up you might trip


What's ur issue tommy ..as I said to u before I wasn't rude to u as u was to me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ripped_toshreds said:


> Christ whatever next!


I think it is a great idea.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Apparently the new thing is for boys to put make up on and take a selfie, basically the reverse to girls. Seen a few boys do it on my Facebook, just been nominated with my mate, might do it tomorrow with my mate for the laughs :lol:

but will actually donate too


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Some horrific sights on my fb. Men with cocks tucked between legs, make up, socks on cocks. Still if it raises money it can only be a good thing, it's good for a laugh too.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

paullen said:


> Some horrific sights on my fb. Men with cocks tucked between legs, make up, socks on cocks. Still if it raises money it can only be a good thing, it's good for a laugh too.


It's a shame it takes this for people to pull their fingers out and donate to charity though.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Mey said:


> It's a shame it takes this for people to pull their fingers out and donate to charity though.


Yes and no, I know a lot of people donate anyway, this is just another kick up the behind to give up a few quid.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well there is a new one on my FB today "T1TS in MITTS"

That's right place those boobies in gloves.........what the hell is next?


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mey said:


> It's a shame it takes this for people to pull their fingers out and donate to charity though.


Completely agree


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> No not at all...it's their opinion mines mine...the subject of cancer is a sensitive one u get guys like u who enjoy seeing argument I wasn't in it to argue I was voicing what I think...just like ppl do on any subject..FTR I don't get my opinions from fb YouTube or other ppl I say what I think personally and this subject that's what I think....if u found it so dim...don't quote it back for reaction....simple really.


I absolutely think you have the right to your opinion and to voice it. But just to be clear...what both I and @dtlv were saying was not opinion. It was a series of factual statements. The key ones being...

Cancer is not a single disease, it is a family of hundreds of different types...all of which respond differently. Asking for a single cure for cancer is like asking for a single cure for "infectious disease". It does not make sense on any level.

Once cancer has started, it can develop inn myriad ways that are not wholly predictable with current technologies. The existing health state of the individual sufferer can also impact the progression of that disease. Cancer is unique in that everyone's cancer is slightly different in the way it behaves. That is part of the problem in treating it. A key feature of cancer...the very thing that makes cancer cancer...is cellular mutation. And variable mutation at that. You can't develop a drug that handles every possible permutation of that mutation, it is simply not possible. You have to address each different type of cancer individually. Even then you get complications - I used the example of my Mum's breast cancer. If it had been the variant that responded to hormone treatment then Nolvadex would have been a first line treatment and it many cases is very successful. Sadly, hers was not hormone responsive. So there's two different types of breast cancer already...one of which responds to a relatively well-handled treatment with minimal side effects for many and one which only responds to more aggressive treatment like chemo and radiotherapy. Chemo was contraindictaed because her health wasn't up to it. So they went with surgery (mastectomy and lymphectomy because it had spread to her lymph nodes...another complication) and radiotherapy. It wasn't enough. The cancer had metastised to several parts of her body by the time it was diagnosed. There's another complication that means a single drug wouldn't do the trick.

You also have to bear in mind that actually...there are many cancers that we DO have cures for now. The survival rate for cancer sufferers generally is orders of magnitude higher than even 20 years ago. So saying that "they" are witholding a cure is factually incorrect.

You also have to distinguish between a "cure" - something that essentially removes a condition from teh sufferer, for good..and treatments that simply support the body in it's own fight against cancer, thereby improving the rate of success with that. Many people have cancerous cells that we never know anything about because the immune system deals with them. It is only when those cells overwhelm the system that full blowncancer develops.

I understand why you feel there should be a cure, but belief...no matter how strong....does not create any conditions that make it so. Even a basic understanding of (a) the complexity of the family of diseases that make up cancer and ( B) just how far advanced cancer research and treatment actually is...would answer many of your questions.

Big pharma are unquestionably, imo, essentially abotu money and that plays beautifully into the hands of people who believe it is more profitable not to find a cure. But the harsh reality is...there is more money in a cure than there is in research. There are no end of other things that big pharma can find money for. For once....it is not big pharma or some cabal of university/hospital researchers that are trying to keep their hands on money - it is is simply that we don't have all teh answers yet. To believe otherwise is to believe in a global conspiracy involving literally thousands of people in hundreds if nto thousands of institutions...all working towards keeping money rolling in so they can pretend to do research. That is an utterly ridiculous notion. When a university or independent research institute gets funding - they have to have something to show for it. Do you genuinely believe that the millions spent in research...a significant proportion fo which is on equipment and technology (and therefore not in people's pockets) is being kept going by thousands of people pretending to do their job?

You are comlpetely entitled to your opinion...but the statements you have made would suggest it needs to be better informed. I say that respectfully by the way...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

kuju said:


> I absolutely think you have the right to your opinion and to voice it. But just to be clear...what both I and @dtlv were saying was not opinion. It was a series of factual statements. The key ones being...
> 
> Cancer is not a single disease, it is a family of hundreds of different types...all of which respond differently. Asking for a single cure for cancer is like asking for a single cure for "infectious disease". It does not make sense on any level.
> 
> ...


I hear what ur saying and I appreciate u taking to time to explain.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 147704
View attachment 147705


it is a shame it takes facebook pics to spur people on to donating however if thats what it takes then so be it .

i joined in as i have lost my mum and stepdad to cancer so putting a sock onn it and donating a few quid is the least i could do.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what aload of ****, Men putting socks over their cocks, and sticking make up as well......ive been doing this for years, now everyone is jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

RXQueenie said:


> I got nominated for this today.... am I doing it? No. I'd rather post a pic of me donating money to Cancer Research UK.


I'd rather see one of their obscenely paid directors donate 90% of their salary instead of living off money donated by punters in good faith.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fishheadsoup said:


> This a million times over.
> 
> We have people living in space, can artificially create life and food, amongst many other scientific breakthroughs and people think we couldn't cure cancer if we wanted to? Bollox!! It's all about £££££. Though totally different, we have shown we can power cars with water. Which is much safer, cheaper, reduces pollution and is clean. But where never going to see them mass produced because Oil tycoons would loose billions or even trillions of pounds.
> 
> Just like if we develop a cure for cancer, pharmaceutical companies and charitys will loose millions in funding and charirty.


This is total bollocks IMO. A huge amount of the research in to curing cancer is done by charities and university hospitals/researchers. These are not under the control of pharmaceutical companies.

I do think that pharmaceutical companies hold stuff back on purpose but I don't believe that charities and universities with research facilities would do that, given it's there whole reason for existing, not to make profit like pharmas


----------

